# Finding Hunting Spots



## djszymcz (Jul 9, 2005)

Does anybody have any good ideas for finding hunting spots. I have used http://www.huntingspotz.com before they are really organized, but I would rather find a farmer with a couple of hundred acres as opposed to a commercial place. The website above does have a few of these but not in my area. Any ideas?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Legwork. Meet and greet the landowners. Sometimes, it is easier than you would think. Burl


----------



## The IceMan (Feb 2, 2005)

Burly1 said:


> Legwork. Meet and greet the landowners. Sometimes, it is easier than you would think. Burl


Burl, you are so right!!
if the hunters would just ask i'd let them hunt here with no problems..


----------



## BUZZBYE (Aug 31, 2005)

I usually try and find out if the land owner has a taste for Venison then offer to give them some of my harvest or


----------



## BUZZBYE (Aug 31, 2005)

I usually try and find out if the land owner has a taste for Venison then offer to give them some of my harvest or I do have one guy whom lets me hunt on his land whom I take a small ham to every year.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

One thing about it guys its nice of you to offer what you kill on a guys land for payment but don't you think if they wanted a deer or a goose they would get it themselves. You guys keep your food you get here and bring us other things we don't already have. We used to get cheese from WI and smoked fish from the MN hunters, way more of a treat than what we already have a lot of if we want.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I wondering any farmer in ND need help to reduce deer on their lands I would be more happy to hunt with bow ?


----------

